# 1997 Nissan Pickup: Newbie Help - No Start, No Click



## waggin (Oct 6, 2012)

*1997 Nissan Pickup: Newbie Help - No Start, No Crank*

I just inherited a 1997 Nissan Pickup with A/T and promptly put a good dent in the drivers side front corner (between the front wheel well and the turn signal on the side) due to a parking post that was not high enough to see out the windshield. The post was fine but as for the truck...as I and drove off the speedo and odometer didn't work. 

Then when I shut it off, it would not start - just a click. All other electrical things work (fan, windows, etc) but no crank.

The engine bay on the drivers side front corner was dented in a bit but there were no wires that were cut (but maybe the wire loom was pinched?) and there are a couple of relays in that corner (they "looked" fine). No obvious damage. The intake hose that runs from that corner to the air cleaner assembly was knocked off kilter, but the air cleaner assembly was not affected.

Was a wire pinched somewhere in that corner? Were the relays damaged? What else could cause these symptoms (no speedo while driving, then no crank on start) - that will help me figure out what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would be impossible for us to tell you if you pinched a wire, but if you remove the plastic wheel-well liner, you will be able to look up under the fender and check out the harness that runs from the passenger compartment to where it enters the engine compartment. I would check your fuses and fusible links and if none are found to be "open," then I would start by following the diagnostic procedure in the FSM for a no start/no crank condition. Once you get it started, do the same for the next problem if it still exists.


----------



## waggin (Oct 6, 2012)

I already removed the fender, the harness looks fine. I checked the starter fuse - no problem there - (other fuses I should check?). I believe there is a fusible link at the battery post, but all other electrics work (lights, radio, fan) so is there another one somewhere? Is FSM the service manual? What are those relays on the front corner drivers side? Do they have to do with the starter?

Sorry....many questions - but there are many experts on this forum so thank you.


----------



## waggin (Oct 6, 2012)

Problem solved - thank you for the suggestion of checking ALL the fuses. 

One of the fuses in the interior fuse box was labelled "meter". I had not checked this one before. I assumed it had to do with the speedometer (what does that have to do with the starting?). It was burnt out, so I replaced it. 

It started right up. Odd how the speedometer/meter fuse is related to starting......

I figure when the dent occurred, something shorted and the fuse blew. Question is, what caused the short? My next assignment otherwise I could have the same problem again. 

Hopefully as I learn more about the truck, I can contribute to the forum.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

It is possible that the fuse that blew was simply old and tired. Quickest way to tell I suppose would be to replace the fuse and see if it blows again anytime soon.

I had to replace an electrical switch in my bathroom that was only two years old. Most light switches last forever...or so you'd think.

Was it raining or wet when you hit the parking post?


----------



## waggin (Oct 6, 2012)

It was a sunny dry day. I replaced the fuse and drove around the block a few times - all seems fine.

There is a large wiring harness that was squished - it is possible that wires were pinched but when I looked closely they were intact - I even stripped the insulation on one wire that looked the most crimped - but all the strands were intact. 

The relays in that corner also took a jolt - so maybe that caused it pop. 

Anyways I am putting everything back, cleaned all the connections and wires in that corner and have a replacement fender I picked up at a local wrecker. 

I hope that does it, and I hope I never run into one of those posts again.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, if it were me I'd carry a few extra fuses and forget about it unless it blows again.

Oh...and I'd also pray to Nissanapollo (the D21 God of Forgiveness) 

Cheers!


----------

